# Easy Chimichangas



## Souschef (Mar 6, 2015)

I had some left over pulled pork from Costco, so I decided to make chimis.
In a bowl, I shredded the pork, added grated cheddar, finely chopped onion, La Victoria red taco sauce, and Sriracha to taste. I then stirred the ingredients together.
I laid out 4 large flour tortillas (Kayelle says heating them slightly makes them easier to fold), and divided the mixture among the tortillas. I then rolled up the tortillas burrito style. 
In the meantime, I preheated the oven to 350 degrees. I put about a 1/4 inch of oil into a large pan and heated it. 
I placed the chimis seam side down until they were browned, then browned them on the other 3 sides.
I put them on a cookie sheet and baked them in the oven for 15 minutes.
Toppings are your personal taste, such as sour cream, guacamole, etc.
That was our main meal at lunch today, and I am ready for a siesta


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 6, 2015)

I woke up at 4:30 am, fully rested.  I'm ready for a siesta now too.  But I gotta start dinner pretty quick.  Bet there's no Friday night movie in my future tonight.

Copied  the schematics for the Chimi's.  I still have leftover pork roast, and tortillas, cheese, limes, et al.   Mañana.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds good, Souschef!  Thanks for sharing.  I love chimichangas.


----------



## Maelinde (Mar 6, 2015)

That sounds delicious, Souschef! 

Next time I make pulled pork or shredded beef, I'm going to use your recipe.  Hubby absolutely LOVES chimis.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2015)

That does sound good and easy. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ah!  Perfect to use up my Costco pulled pork.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 8, 2015)

Is deep fried the traditional way?  I have always wanted to make them, but was concerned they might open up in the deep fryer.
I am asking.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 8, 2015)

Did someone mention chimichangas?  Here is how I make my 

*Southwest Sunday Brunch Chimichangas*

Ingredients:

2 Tbs cooking oil
½ cup onion, diced
2 tsp garlic, minced
2 jalapeño peppers, seeded and chopped
2 cups diced potatoes
4 cups pork carnitas, shredded
2 tsp Cumin 
1 tsp Mexican Oregano 
8 large eggs
¼ cup milk
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
8 large flour tortillas
1 gal canola oil
2 cups Salsa Picante (recipe follows)
2 cups Hatch Chili Salsa (recipe follows)
1 cup Crema de Pimiento Rojo (recipe follows)
½ cup fresh cilantro, chopped, for garnish

Instructions:

Heat a large skillet over medium heat, add 1 Tbs cooking oil. Sauté the onions, jalapeños and diced potatoes over medium heat until the onions are translucent and the potatoes are browned. Add the garlic and sauté for an additional 45 to 60 seconds, until fragrant. Add the carnitas to the skillet and sauté until heated through.
In a large bowl, whisk the eggs, milk, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper together until combined.
Reduce the heat to medium-low and add the remaining 1 Tbs of cooking oil. Add the egg mixture and continue to sauté for 2 to 4 minutes depending on the desired firmness of the eggs.
Warm the tortillas in the microwave until soft and pliable. Put approximately 1/3 cup of the carnitas and egg mixture down the center of a tortilla, add I Tbs salsa picante, tightly roll up the tortilla, folding in the sides, and secure the end with a toothpick. Repeat with the remaining tortillas and filling.
Fill a deep fryer or a large pot with canola oil and heat it to 350F. Fry the chimichangas, turning them as necessary until they are golden on all sides. Do not crowd the fryer. Transfer the chimichangas to a paper towel-lined plate. Repeat until all the chimichangas have been fried.
Remove the toothpick and place a chimichanga in the center of the plate. Pour Hatch chile salsa around the outside of each chimichanga. Scatter some black beans around each chimichanga, decorate everything with a thin ribbon of Crema de Pimiento Rojo, and garnish each chimichanga with a small amount of Salsa Picante and fresh chopped cilantro.

and here's the recipes for the three sauces:

*Salsa Picante*

Ingredients:

1 tsp canola oil
½ cup diced red onion
2 jalapeño peppers, chopped
1 cup diced bell pepper, mixed colors
1 tsp minced garlic
½ cup vegetable broth
1 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs Amoretti Organolicious Premium Blue Agave Nectar
½  tsp Amoretti Cumin Oil Extract
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp fresh ground black pepper
Instructions:

Heat 1 tsp canola oil in a saucepan over medium heat, add the onion, jalapeño and bell pepper and sauté until the onion is translucent.
Add the garlic and sauté until fragrant, 30 to 45 seconds.
Stir in the broth, chili powder, agave nectar, extract, and crushed tomatoes.
Reduce the heat, and simmer the salsa until it reaches the desired thickness.
Add ½ tsp salt and ¼ tsp pepper, or to taste.
Hatch Chile Salsa

*Hatch Chile Salsa*

Ingredients:

2 Tbs light olive oil
½ cup chopped onion
1 cup Hatch chiles, roasted, peeled and chopped
1 tsp garlic, minced
2 Tbs cornstarch
1½ cups vegetable broth
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp cumin
¼ tsp black pepper
¼ tsp dried oregano

Instructions:

In a medium saucepan, heat the light olive oil over medium heat. Add the Hatch chiles and onion and sauté until the onions are translucent, but not browned. Add the garlic and sauté for 30 to 45 seconds more, just until fragrant.
Dissolve the cornstarch in the broth, and slowly pour the broth into the onion mixture, whisking constantly so that is stays smooth.
Add the cumin, salt, black pepper and oregano to the onion and broth mixture and bring it to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. The sauce should be thickened just enough to coat the back of a spoon. Add more broth to thin it out if it is too thick. Adjust the seasoning to taste

*Crema de Pimiento Rojo*

Ingredients:

8 oz sour cream
6 oz heavy cream
2 tsp minced garlic
4 Tbs Mexican style red pepper sauce, or to taste
Instructions:

Whip the heavy cream to soft peaks. Fold in the sour cream until well blended. Stir the garlic into the cream mixture and add red pepper sauce to taste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, deep frying is mandatory. Otherwise it's a burrito! 

Roll them up and secure them with a toothpick! Don't forget to remove the toothpick before serving. A toothpick in the roof of your mouth is extremely painful.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2015)

Deep frying certainly isn't mandatory. It's only a burrito if it isn't fried at all.
A small amount of oil in a skillet and attentive turning works just fine.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 8, 2015)

I was / still am excited about attempting baked chimi's vs deep fried, which I do not do. 

When I looked in the frig and saw how little pork roast  leftover there actually was,  I chopped it up,  tossed with taco seasoning mix  from Costco.  Left it alone til dinner,  and using my two lonely tortillas,  made quick work of dry skillet cooking up a Quesadilla.    Plenty of cheese and salsa.   Almost the same thing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 8, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Deep frying certainly isn't mandatory. It's only a burrito if it isn't fried at all.
> *A small amount of oil in a skillet and attentive turning works just fine.*


 
+1, that's what I do.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 11, 2015)

Souschef said:


> I had some left over pulled pork from Costco, so I decided to make chimis.
> In a bowl, I shredded the pork, added grated cheddar, finely chopped onion, La Victoria red taco sauce, and Sriracha to taste. I then stirred the ingredients together.
> I laid out 4 large flour tortillas (Kayelle says heating them slightly makes them easier to fold), and divided the mixture among the tortillas. I then rolled up the tortillas burrito style.
> In the meantime, I preheated the oven to 350 degrees. I put about a 1/4 inch of oil into a large pan and heated it.
> ...




I like this recipe.  I too have a surplus of pork, not yet pulled, but that's an easy fix.

Can someone tell me what Sriracha is?  I don't have any, but I've got Tabasco.  Will that do?

I like making burritos, but my method of cooking them is a little easier.  When my burrito is rolled and ready, I place them in a baking dish and  I bake them at 350° for 15 minutes, turn them once and bake another 15.minutes.

They come out lightly browned and ready to eat like a hot popsicle   I do use a napkin "diaper" on the bottom to keep my clothes clean.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I like this recipe.  I too have a surplus of pork, not yet pulled, but that's an easy fix.
> 
> *Can someone tell me what Sriracha is?  I don't have any, but I've got Tabasco.  Will that do?
> *
> ...



This is the Sriracha we use Z. We don't like Tobasco but if you do, then it will work just fine for you.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Deep frying certainly isn't mandatory. It's only a burrito if it isn't fried at all.
> A small amount of oil in a skillet and attentive turning works just fine.


 
It most certainly IS mandatory! Otherwise, the insides don't get cooked and you end up with a crispy tortilla with cold stuffing. 

Baking will not provide the crispiness that deep frying does, just like oven baked chicken can't compare with deep fried chicken.


----------



## Souschef (Mar 11, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It most certainly IS mandatory! Otherwise, the insides don't get cooked and you end up with a crispy tortilla with cold stuffing.
> Baking will not provide the crispiness that deep frying does, just like oven baked chicken can't compare with deep fried chicken.


I am sorry, but apparently you missed the directions about shallow frying the outside then baking in the oven to get the inside hot.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks, SousChef.  I'll look for it.

Wikipedia wasn't much help figuring out the difference between that and tabasco.  The bottle looks like it is filled with a thicker sauce, and Wiki's definition seems to indicate that maybe several peppers are used.

Can you elucidate?    

I always wanted to use that word.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Z, we had a long discussion about it not long ago. You must have missed it..

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/sriracha-92309.html


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks, KL!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, KL!



You're welcome Z. On second thought, Sriracha may be a dirty word and banned in New Orleans. 

Our Home | Avery Island | TABASCO.COM


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> You're welcome Z. On second thought, Sriracha may be a dirty word and banned in New Orleans.
> 
> Our Home | Avery Island | TABASCO.COM




 We might have to be Z's connection for Sriracha...


----------

